# 1995 M3



## SGSMGM3 (Jun 18, 2002)

I might have the opportunity to buy a 95 M3 soon, but I wanted to know what kinda experiences you guys have had with yours. I just want it so I don't have to drive my M3 everywhere. I hope you guys don't call me a spoiled lil *****, cus I work very hard for what I have. And I am grateful. So any feedback would be great, and if I diod find one, what would be a good price? Thanks!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

SGSMGM3 said:


> I might have the opportunity to buy a 95 M3 soon, but I wanted to know what kinda experiences you guys have had with yours. I just want it so I don't have to drive my M3 everywhere. I hope you guys don't call me a spoiled lil *****, cus I work very hard for what I have. And I am grateful. So any feedback would be great, and if I diod find one, what would be a good price? Thanks!


Not too much name calling around here - lots of people here own more than 1 bimmer, so you're in good company.

Value is subjective, but 95's in real nice shape are holding their value relatively well (maybe due to having OBD I) - Something like AutoTrader should show a (be it a wide) market range.

Check the thread stickied at the top of this forum:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30931

We love our e36 M3s, but they do have some things to look out for.


----------



## SGSMGM3 (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks man! I appreciate it.


----------

